
Configuration Management is an Antipattern - jonahhorowitz
https://medium.com/@jonahhorowitz/configuration-management-is-an-antipattern-e677e34be64c#.2vphihdjy
======
dozzie
Some time ago there was discussion on this topic, and it didn't end favourably
for containers:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11963268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11963268)

TL;DR: You still need to manage the configuration (networking, storage
volumes, application parameters).

